# Results: August 29, 2006



## pjk (Sep 10, 2006)

*Blindfold:*

blade740:
3x3x3:
Name: Andrew Nelson
Time: 7:54.35
------------

cmhardwick:
4x4x4
Name: Chris Hardwick
Time: 10:10.65

3x3x3
Name: Chris Hardwick
Time: 2:15.21

5x5x5
Name: Chris Hardwick
Time: DNF
------------

tsaoenator
3x3x3
2:04.80

------------------------

*2x2x2:*

Erik:
Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 4.16
Times: (4.89), 4.30, 4.19, (3.48), 3.98
------------

Neato:
Name: Andre Bakker
Average: 13.89
Times: (10.06), 12.34, 15.94, 13.39, (16.62)
------------

Johannes91
Name: Johannes Laire
Average: 6.21
Times: (7.66), (3.81), 6.51, 5.21, 6.91

------------------------

*3x3x3:*

cubehead:
45.50, 39.73, 49.65, 41.34, 41.28
average:43.50
------------

PJK:
Name: Patrick Kelly
(22.15) 23.43 (26.98) 24.42 23.78
Average: 23.88
------------

tsaoenator:
14.67, (14.00), 16.11, 15.77, (17.62) = 15.52
------------

Neato:
Name: Andre Bakker
Average: 40.12
Times: (45.08), 41.48, 37.52, 41.36, (36.30)
------------

Gungz:
Name: Yu Jeong-Min
Average: 13.276666666666666666666.........
Times: 13.69 13.34 12.80 (11.75) (14.20)
------------

Me!:
Tristan Wright
Average: 31.26
Times: (27.11), 30.55, 33.93, 29.29, (35.40)
------------

CraigBouchard:
(24.53), 21.21, 23.78, 21.00, (16.83)
Average: 21.996666666
------------

Erik:
Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Avg: 16.88
Times: (18.70), 15.66, (12.78), 17.14, 17.59
------------------------

*4x4x4:*

PJK:
Name: Patrick Kelly
2:15.77 (2:12.82) 2:22.36 (2:29.49) 2:16.74
Average: 2:18.29
------------

CraigBouchard:
(1:56.65), (1:27.46), 1:37.43, 1:36.41 , 1:40.02
Average: 1:37.95
------------

Erik:
Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 1:30.01
Times: 1:35.23, (1:26.73), 1:29.69, 1:28.12, (1:36.12)
------------

Me!:
Tristan Wright
Average: 2:25.44
Times: 2.25.70, (2:27.45), 2:22.18, 2:26.45,(2:14.75)


----------

